# Slowing a Tumbler Down



## stlouisbottles (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering how to slow a tumbler down from turning to fast? What is the best speed for a tumbler to turn and how can you tell how fast it is turning?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2011)

draw a line on the tube. get a watch with a second hand. count how many times the tube rotates in one minute. that is the speed in RPMs

 how fast it should turn depends on the bottle. A thick round soda can turn relatively fast while a rectangular pontilled thin medicine would go slower.


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 20, 2011)

A potentially useful item might be a variac transformer/rheostat:








 I have 2 and they are great for manipulating the electricity flowing into tools, appliances, lightbulbs, etc. 

 I don't get why people often make things too complicated for themselves when it comes to bottle tumblers. With a variac you can control rotational speed very easily and won't need to bother with different gearing setups.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2011)

Variacs (autotransformers) are nice if you can find one at a good price. Just keep in mind that they introduce energy loss that costs money in a tumbler running constantly. Still a lot better than a rheostat, efficiency wise.


----------



## T D (Jun 20, 2011)

increase your pulley size


----------



## kwalker (Jun 20, 2011)

Add in a resistor pulley. A larger one than the one that produces the energy. Then on the same axle use another gear of the same size and connect it to a smaller one. The larger one turns at a slower rate and will make the smaller pulley turn at the same speed.


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> Just keep in mind that they introduce energy loss that costs money in a tumbler running constantly. Still a lot better than a rheostat, efficiency wise.


 
 Yeah, I was thinking that the resistance/heat energy loss would be an issue but I am not familiar with the particulars when it comes to electricity. Good point and good to know they are better than a rheostat, but gearing systems aren't immune to efficiency/energy loss either []

 Despite the decreased efficiency I still think variacs would be especially useful, like with very delicate bottles or items with peculiar shapes or sizes. They are relatively inexpensive too, so if one's time is valuable it may be better than revamping the mechanics of a tumbler setup. 

 I dunno perhaps I am pushing the variac a bit hard, I guess the kid in me enjoys variacs because they are just plain good fun to mess with. []


----------

